# GR5 - Grande Traversee des Alpes: Genfer See - Nizza



## Schorschelmann (9. Januar 2015)

Hallo allesamt 

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich mich über die Chemins du Soleil- und die Transversdon-Strecken schlau gemacht und bin dabei auf den GR5 aka "La Grande Traversee des Alpes" gestoßen. Hier geht es darum auf relativ direktem Wege vom Genfer See bis nach Nizza/Menton die französischen Alpen zu durchqueren.




 


Seitdem ich mich etwas näher damit beschäftigt habe, lässt mich der Gedanke statt den Chemins du Soleil oder der Transverdon dieses Mammut-Projekt anzugehen nicht mehr los. Ich kann wirklich an nichts anderes mehr denken  Dass ich das Ganze mit dem MTB absolvieren möchte, versteht sich dabei hfftl. von selbst 

Ich habe mir bereits ausgiebig Gedanken über die bevorstehende Reise gemacht und habe eine Menge Probleme identifiziert, die sich, aufgrunddessen dass ich alleine unterwegs sein werde, (höchstwarscheinlich) ergeben werden.

Nun wollte ich mich mal umhören, ob es hier möglicherweise Leute gibt, die diesen Weg vor mir gefahren sind und mich vielleicht an ihren Erfahrungen teilhaben lassen möchten. Gerne würde ich diesen Thread auch als eine Art "HowTo - mein Weg zum GR5" hernehmen, in dem vom Rucksackinhalt bis zum Rad und der Routenplanung alles diskutiert werden kann. Was klar sein sollte, ist dass ich bevor ich diese Reise angehe, erst einigere kleinere Test-Touren angehen werde, also nicht gleich kritisieren.

Ich freue mich auf eure Beteiligung


----------



## Schorschelmann (9. Januar 2015)

Platzhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (9. Januar 2015)

hallo Schorsch...,
die route ist ja so ein Klassiker. wir sind sie vor etlichen jahren mal gefahren in Anhalt an den tourenvorschlag von Achim Zahn. abgesehen von der streckenlänge, der langen schiebestrecke durch den Vanoise-Nationalpark und der kletterstelle vor der CABANE DE SUSANFE hat die route jetzt keine so extremen Schwierigkeiten bzgl.  fahrtechnik. und an die über 20 tsd hm gewöhnt sich der körper bei jedem halbwegs gesunden und regelmäßig trainierenden menschen rel. schnell und gut.
ich hatte damals einen kleinen Vortrag beim DAV über die Unternehmung gemacht. insofern kann ich dir zu den einzelnen tagen unsere Erfahrungen weitergeben, wenn du dich mit der route näher beschäftigt  und hierzu spezielle fragen hast. gerne auch als PM. Ansonsten ist die strecke ja in Achims Buch "Alpencross"  bestens beschrieben- gps tracks gabs in seinem 1. buch glaube ich noch nicht.

VO


----------



## Schorschelmann (9. Januar 2015)

Ja das Buch habe ich auch schon entdeckt, nur wollte ich mich auf eine aktuelle Version aus 2013 eines Franzosen stützen, der die Tour scheinbar leicht für MTB optimiert hat. Ich hoffe, dass er dabei auch an die Umgehung des Vanoise- und des Mercantour Nationalparks gedacht hat, wovon ich aber ausgehe. Die GPX-Dateien stellt er auch frei zur Verfügung, also brauchs das Buch evtl. garnicht  Aber sollten Fragen in der Routenerstellung aufkommen, komme ich gern auf den Angebot zurück! 

Achja, bezüglich des Buchs: 

Link
Probeseiten

Was mich beschäftigt sind eher die Fahrbarkeit und Trageanteile. Evtl. sollte ich genau deshalb mir das Buch mal besorgen und schauen inwieweit der Track angepasst ist und ob ich überhaupt - je nach Anpassungsgrad - eine stark angepasste Route möchte 

Neben Fahrbarkeit und Trageanteilen beschäftigt mich noch das Wetter. Da ich aus dem Allgäu die oft starken, täglich auftretenden Regenfälle & Gewitter in den Abendstunden kenne, frage ich mich wie es da v.a. im Hochgebirge aussieht, und ob zelten deshalb ratsam wäre. (Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich noch nicht genau weiß, wie ich das alles aleine transportieren soll...)


----------



## aufgehts (9. Januar 2015)

Der GR 5 durchquert übrigens zuvor , das komplette Elsass....
Da sind jede Menge schöne und technische Abschnitte dabei.
OK , sind dann noch reichlich Hömes und KM zusätzlich.


----------



## Bike_RR (9. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Links zum Buch . Sieht sehr interessant aus - habe mir die Route für diesen Sommer notiert. Ich vermute dass man da frühestens Ende Juni fahren kann.


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (9. Januar 2015)

p100473 schrieb:


> abgesehen von der streckenlänge, der langen schiebestrecke durch den Vanoise-Nationalpark


Die Schiebestrecke war cool + magisch, und kein ernstliches Problem.
Aber im Vanoise-Park ist Schieben (m.W. sogar Tragen) mittlerweile verboten.
Könnte mir vorstellen, das mit dem Schieben haben zu viele 'Schiebende' extrem locker gesehen (eigene Beobachtungen deuten jedenfalls stark darauf hin). Und dann kann man leider nicht mehr damit argumentieren, dass jede grössere oder auch nur gutgelaunte Wandergruppe eine deutlich grössere Störung darstelle als einzelne, schiebende Radwanderer...


----------



## Schorschelmann (9. Januar 2015)

@aufgehts Ja die Vogesendurchquerung habe ich mir bereits für das Frühjahr vorgenommen. Erstens ist es eine gute Vorbereitung und zweitens möchte ich am Jahresende ohne Tour dastehen, falls die GTdA nicht in meinen Zeitplan passt  

@Bike_RR Sehe ich genauso. Im Sommer wirds im südlichen Teil der Route zwar *brutal* heiß, aber lieber dort schwitzen als in den Bergen übermäßig frieren.


----------



## macrusher (2. April 2015)

Hallo Schorschelmann,

bin die Tage auf deinen Thread gestoßen, da ich auch eine nicht zu technische MTB Route durch die Westalpen suche. Die Route aus dem Buch des Franzosen hört sich ja gut an - hast du das Buch jetzt mal in den Händen gehabt? Taugt es was? Das Buch von Achim Zahn soll ja eher Mittelmäßig sein und nicht grad der Hit zur Routenplanung. Und zur Vogesendurchquerung - hat die einen Namen/gibt's da ne Website?

macrusher


----------



## aufgehts (2. April 2015)

macrusher schrieb:


> Und zur Vogesendurchquerung - hat die einen Namen/gibt's da ne Website?



ist auf jeder wanderkarte sowie unterwegs, eindeutig angezeigt.


----------



## p100473 (2. April 2015)

was gibts an den büchern von Achim Z. auszusetzen? Ich habe sie und finde sie gut: gute, genaue beschreibung, gute bilder und - zumindest die neueren ausfertigungen- mit gps-daten. Was will man mehr? ausserdem finde ich gut, dass er auf historische hintergründe und die menschen eingeht. viele touren sind halt anspruchsvoll. aber man kann ja eine andere streckeneinteilung wählen. ich finde es eh besser, tourenbeschreibungen als einstieg zu wählen und dann - mit karte- sein eigenes ding zu machen.

VO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorschelmann (4. April 2015)

@macrusher Also ich habe das Buch daheim und fand es ganz ok. Ich weiß nicht genau ob mir seine Route taugt, da sie doch sehr vom GR5 abweicht und ich jemand bin, der, wenn er sich etwas in den Kopf gesetzt hat, das auch durchziehen will  Ich würde das Buch einfach zu nem günstigen Preis weiterververkaufen, falls jemand Interesse hat. Ich habs ja gelesen und gespeichert ^^


----------



## macrusher (6. April 2015)

p100473 schrieb:


> was gibts an den büchern von Achim Z. auszusetzen? Ich habe sie und finde sie gut: gute, genaue beschreibung, gute bilder und - zumindest die neueren ausfertigungen- mit gps-daten. Was will man mehr? ausserdem finde ich gut, dass er auf historische hintergründe und die menschen eingeht. viele touren sind halt anspruchsvoll. aber man kann ja eine andere streckeneinteilung wählen. ich finde es eh besser, tourenbeschreibungen als einstieg zu wählen und dann - mit karte- sein eigenes ding zu machen.
> 
> VO



Also es gibt wohl ein Älteres zu diesem Thema und ein Jüngeres. Bei der älteren Ausgabe hatte man sich auf Amazon beschwert, dass es schlecht zur Routenplanung sei. Hab dann aber ein aktuelleres mit guten Rezensionen gefunden und bestellt.


----------



## rayc (8. April 2015)

Ich will kein Spielverdeber sein, aber die Route ist leider nicht komplett machbar.
Im Mercantour Nationalpark solltest du dich nicht mit den Bike blicken lassen, die Ranger (frz. Polizisten) greifen hart durch!
Auch die Durchquerung des Vanoise Nationalparks kann sehr teuer werden.
Queryas dagegen ist mit den Bike dagegen kein Problem.

Ich hatte für unseren 2008er Wessi den GR5 als Vorlage genommen.
Schau dir unsere Route einfach an, evt. kannst du Teile übernehmen, besonders die Umfahrung des Vanoise Nationalparks.
Du kannst dich von Etappe zu Etappe hangeln, einfach den Link folgen:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=uhipfkgpxvuchbcm
Ray


----------



## Schorschelmann (2. Mai 2015)

So, sorry, dass es etwas länger mit der Antwort gedauert hat, hatte viel zu tun... Auf jeden Fall das mit den Tracks sehr geil, werd mir die gleich mal runterladen und mit der Originalroute vergleichen. Wie würdest du die Fahrbarkeit einschätzen? Könntest du was über die Häufigkeit von Trage-/Schiebepassagen bergauf sowie bergab sagen?

Dass ich die beiden Parks umfahren muss ist mir bewusst. Da werde ich mich demnächst mal informieren wie ich das am besten mache.


----------



## jackson28 (8. Mai 2017)

Hey,

mittlerweile 2 Jahre her. 
Hast du die GR5 tour gemacht? 
Kannst du etwas berichten? 
Gibt es GPS-Daten? 

Würde mich echt interessieren... 

Cheers Janis


----------



## Toelpapel (4. November 2018)

Hallo Hallo, 

ich stoße zwar ziemlich spät auf das Gespräch, aber mich hat das Fieber nun auch erreicht...
Ich würde mich sehr für die Reise interessieren und plane den G5 2019 / oder 2020 in Angriff zu nehmen.
Entweder 2 teilig oder als Ganzes...das weiss ich noch nicht.
Wenn es jmd gibt der mitmachen würde....wäre das klasse
Mfg
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

